# What could I get this fish to eat? Rescue, very sick, emaciated!!



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

I just couldn't turn my back on this dying boy at Petco...so now he is home with me. I have him currently in a one gallon drum bowl (all I had on hand, will upgrade him if he makes it), with stress coat and aquarium salt. He is NOT good. He is VERY emaciated, can't swim at this point. He tries, but he is too weak, I think. Breathing heavily, barely any color to him. He has been like this for at least 3 days, because it is the same state he was in when I first spotted him on Tuesday. Just couldn't get him out of my head, so went and got him this afternoon. I couldn't believe he was still alive!

Anyway, he obviously is not eating anything. He can't make it anywhere CLOSE to the top to reach the Hikari pellets I have. Should I try something else? Or not worry about food at this point? What would he be most likely to eat? 

I know his chance are really not good, but i figure if nothing else, at least he will die in clean water 

Here he is:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Forgot to do the questionnaire!

Here it is:

Housing 
What size is your tank? Currently 1 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 77 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? No
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Right now, Hikari pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? I'm thinking every 3-5 days?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Dechlorinator, Aquarium salt

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? Haven't tested them yet!

Ammonia:N/A
Nitrite:N/A
Nitrate:N/A
pH:N/A
Hardness:N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? So far not much, still looks very stressed and sick
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? See above
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 3 days ago, in the store
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? 1 tsp aquarium salt
Does your fish have any history of being ill? He has been very ill since I first saw him!
How old is your fish (approximately)? I have no idea!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Whoa. . . words fail me. How could Petco let him get so bad????? Aiyiyiyi . . .

Well . . . if he can't make it to the top, sinking foods are best. What have you tried? I've been reccommending New Life Spectrum Small Fish .5mm Sinking Pellets; started using them on my shy girl who wouldn't come to the surface to eat. These are much smaller than NLS Betta pellets, so small they're like coffee grounds almost. They're high in protein and seem appetizing. They don't sink very fast, though. You could also try Hikari MicroWafers. They are said to be super small and I think they sink, since most wafers are for bottom-feeders. There's also the usual freeze-dried foods and frozen foods too. You could also probably target feed these small foods with a turkey baster, just squirt them out under his nose.

Poor guy, he looks so bad I'm surprised he survived the move from his cup to his new home. Does he move at all? If he looks like he's suffering, maybe it's best to euthanize the poor chap.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

He does move, when he sees someone looking at him, but not very much. I feel like it is a fine line right now, whether to try to save him or euthanize him  I think I'll see how he is in 24 hours and then make a decision. 

Thank you for the suggestions!!!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Anything else I should be doing? Trying to get his bowl warmer? Keeping him in the dark? Anything? Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, warmth would be good. If his water is too cold, he'll be spending what little energy he has just to stay alive. Darkness might help to keep him from getting panicked from sudden movements. Or, in his state, I'd think even non-sudden movements might scare him. 

Were you tempted to tell off the Petco employees when you checked out? Makes you want to dump them in a septic tank and say, "Here, how do you like living in your own filth?"

You could also try crushing the Hikari pellets and using a turkey baster (or eyedropper) to squirt them closer to him.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

if he's not able to make it to the top, you should probably lower the water so he can get up to breath, and I believe that if you're doing a salt treatment you need to change the water 100% daily for 7-10 days. maybe try some frozen bloodworms and grab some chopsticks or feeding tweezers and wiggle them right in front of him


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you!!!! Maybe I will move his bowl to the top of the refrigerator when I go to bed, so it will be a bit warmer. And I will definitely try crushing the pellets! 

Yeah, I did tell them off. Because besides this guy, there were ten others just like him, and I also counted 4 DEAD bettas in cups. And some had water so brown you couldn't see through it. And then, they didn't even give me a discount on this guy!!!! Whatever...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, good idea about lowering water, tisia.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Tisia said:


> if he's not able to make it to the top, you should probably lower the water so he can get up to breath, and I believe that if you're doing a salt treatment you need to change the water 100% daily for 7-10 days. maybe try some frozen bloodworms and grab some chopsticks or feeding tweezers and wiggle them right in front of him



Thank you! I was wondering what level the water should be. So I should lower it to like, an inch? Because that is about how far he can make it up. Or would not be enough water?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

AUUUUUUGH! That Petco should be so closed down.

I know when another poster, Punki, had a sick fish who could not make it to the surface, she lowered the water to about an inch. They can survive in such small volumes of water (hence the reason they get crammed into tiny cups) that he should be okay.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I don't know if you have a small heater, but I thought I would tell you about the Zoo Med heater I got for Chi Li from Petco. It's small enough for a one gallon tank so it won't over heat him. It really did help Chi Li. Once the water got warmer, he seems to improve a bit more. I am sure because he was so thin and cold he would not have made it without a heater for the added warmth.

I bought this one

http://www.petmountain.com/product/heaters/11442-524656/zoo-med-aquatic-bettatherm-heater.html

I just don't understand some stores. I have to say the Petco here takes great care of their fish. The two young girls that work in the aquarium section are very knowledgeable and really get on people who don't know what they are doing with their fish.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think as long as he's completely covered with water an inch would probably fine for now, not sure if with that little of water you'll have to do more frequent water changes, or if once a day would still be okay


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It makes you wonder how that Petco's other animals look, like their hamsters etc.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh wow, that is a great little heater! I wish I had one tonight  I will definitely be ordering/buying one in the near future! Did you find it at the store or order it online?

Going to lower his water now....praying I don't stress him out more than he already is...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good point but he's got to be able to breath air too . . . dilemma . . . At least with that low of a water level, water changes should go super fast.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

just go slow and scoop out a little at a time so there's not too much movement


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Tisia said:


> just go slow and scoop out a little at a time so there's not too much movement



This is exactly how I did it, he is down to about 1.5 inches of water. He is still laying on the bottom, but wiggling his fins and trying to swim when he saw me and I moved his bowl...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like he has some fight left in him still. That's good. 

Oh, and Ianthe, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh yeah. Almost forgot. I've seen that heater at my local Petsmart.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks!!!  With the water that low, how often should I change it out? Every 12 hours or so? I imagine the little guy is full of ammonia. When I change the water (planning to in the morning, if he is still alive), should I take him out or try to do it without removing him?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Oh yeah. Almost forgot. I've seen that heater at my local Petsmart.



Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think I'd definitely try and do a water change sometime in the morning. Since you'll probably have to change all the water, I'd say take him out. To make it easy, you can make up 1g of dechlorinated water with salt and keep it someplace relatively warm (just so long as the water doesn't get lower than 77 degrees). Then you can just pour what you need in and not have to worry about how much dechlorinator and salt to put in 1.5" worth of water.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

not sure if you'd need more water changes or not, but you'd definitely need to take him out for 100% probably just use the cup he came in to scoop him out. I try to avoid netting mine in general, but I think I'd doubly avoid it in his case


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I got that heater at Petco. They have a great betta section here, and this was new in stock there. Hopefully they have one at the Petco where you are.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I think I'd definitely try and do a water change sometime in the morning. Since you'll probably have to change all the water, I'd say take him out. To make it easy, you can make up 1g of dechlorinated water with salt and keep it someplace relatively warm (just so long as the water doesn't get lower than 77 degrees). Then you can just pour what you need in and not have to worry about how much dechlorinator and salt to put in 1.5" worth of water.


easy way to warm a jug if it's a bit cold, fill up a sink with hot water and stick it in there for a few minutes. if it gets too warm, you can refill the sink with cold. I've had to switch back and forth a couple times trying to get it right, lol


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you so much, taking all suggestions and crossing all my fingers and toes!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, that's a good idea.  Like, uhm, warming a baby bottle or something like that (not that I have any experience doing that, though).


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I will cross mine too!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Tisia said:


> easy way to warm a jug if it's a bit cold, fill up a sink with hot water and stick it in there for a few minutes. if it gets too warm, you can refill the sink with cold. I've had to switch back and forth a couple times trying to get it right, lol


If we were on Facebook, I would "like" this. What a good tip! LOL


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

newf said:


> I will cross mine too!


Thank you!!


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I love the heat up cup idea!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ianthe, your little betta's got a lot of people pulling for him. Good luck! 
XXXXX XXXXX
XXXXX XXXXX (crossed fingers and toes)


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

just thought of a couple other things while rereading the thread, lol
you could wrap his bowl with a towel, it'll help hold in the heat, and keep it dark to help him not stress
and if you have anything on the bottom of the bowl right now like marbles or whatever, good idea to take them out when you water change, so you can monitor poops


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Ianthe, your little betta's got a lot of people pulling for him. Good luck!
> XXXXX XXXXX
> XXXXX XXXXX (crossed fingers and toes)



He and I appreciate it! The difference between him and my daughter's *somewhat healthy* (was also rescued from this Petco, a few days ago, but in much better condition) betta, is crazy. I have never seen a fish this sick and still alive  And I have been keeping fish since I was 7!

Here's to good news in the morning!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Id say water change every 12 hours or so with lowered water levels. Im really cheering him on, ill be looking for an update tomorrow  Hopefully he rests up and gets the fresh wter in his gills all night then feels like a new man!...Er..Fish* )


----------



## ScarlettAngel (May 30, 2011)

Bless you for trying so hard, you've got me hooked. I'm guessing it's night where you are (it's 10:30am here), but I will be checking later and keeping my fingers crossed that he/she makes it. I desperately want a Betta but am having to wait a few months as I can't put one in the tank I have now, and I can't get another until September. Good Luck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarlettAngel (May 30, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Poor fishie 

I hope he makes it:-D


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh that poor little guy! Please let us know how he's doing this morning.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, he is still alive!! Which I was seriously doubting he would be! His color is better, too, but he is still not swimming or eating  Going to do a water change and redose him with salt. 

I have an update thread going on him in the main forum, titled "Update on rescue boy", I think from now on I'll post the updates over there, just so I'm not taking up 2 threads with the same thing  So look for "Bait" updates over there! He is very lucky to have so many people pulling for him!!!! And I am lucky to have so much information from everyone here!


----------

